# licensing requirement in Mediterranean



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello - is a 6-pack license adequate to charter for hire in Europe?
if not what's needed?

Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The USCG OUPV is probably not really well recognized in the EU. You'd be far better off with an RYA Yachtmaster certificate IMHO. You'd need to check the laws of the countries you're looking to charter in.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

what is the prime chartering season in the Mediterranean?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

FYI, you'd also need at least one work permit visa. Possibly one for each country you were sailing in or through, and they're not easily got.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What if you sell charter in the US and just pick them up in Greece or Croatia?

Mark


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know, Mark. If you were transiting with them aboard, it would be one thing, international commerce and passage. But picking them up there? Sounds to me like that would be considered "originating" from there, and subject to the business rules for whatever country you picked them up in.

Also, being a charter, you'd need commercial insurance and if you don't have all the appropriate business licenses--that might not be possible either. Unless someone in the business chimes in here, your best bet would be to contact the countries in question and find out what each needs--directly and 'for sure'. There's usually a commerce attache at each consulate, or some equivalent party who can help you find out who to contact.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thank you guys - appreciate your help.


----------

